# Are Mulloway (Jewfish) pelagic



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I found this report on the web. Based on these main excerpts about distribution, I ask this question: Are Mulloway pelagic?

pelagic (p-ljk)
Relating to or living in or on oceanic waters. The pelagic zone of the ocean begins at the low tide mark and includes the entire oceanic water column. The pelagic ecosystem is largely dependent on the phytoplankton inhabiting the upper, sunlit regions, where most ocean organisms live. Biodiversity decreases sharply in the unlit zones where water pressure is high, temperatures are cold, and food sources scarce. Pelagic waters are divided, in descending order, into the epipelagic, mesopelagic, bathypelagic, abyssopelagic, and hadopelagic zones.



> *Arresting the decline of the commercial and recreational
> fisheries for mulloway (Argyrosomus japonicus) - Veronica Silberschneider & Charles A. Gray
> FRDC Project No. 2002/05
> December 2005*
> ...


Full report here: http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets ... lloway.pdf


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

kraley said:


> What do exactly do YOU mean by 'pelagic'?


I mean exactly what the Government means and that is that I wouldn't have a bloody clue :lol: :lol: :lol:

At a guess, I'd personally define any school fish that travels nomadically and semi nomadically and feeds in multiple layers of the pelagic zone to be pelagic.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

couta1 said:


> This is my opinion:
> 
> I do not think that a jewfish is a true pelagic fish it is also a bottom feeding fish.But then you could argue that mackerel are a true pelagic fish...well i have caught my best spanish mackerel deep at the bottom??


I've found jewies are opportunists which explains why they'll sometimes smash a popper on the surface and also take a different lure or bait down deep. It's widely known that they are ambush hunters so its fair to say they use reefs, holes and washes as cover for feeding and protection against larger predators like sharks. I suspect they travel, breed and migrate following the bait up and down the coast. The funny thing is that Turrum and other Trevallies are often mixed into the schools in open waters and these fish are considered pelagic.

My take on the sedentary jewies in estuaries is that they have a consistent food source throughout the system and don't need to travel unless they are pushed out by floods or other natural factors. Even though most return to the estuary after getting pushed out, only the strongest 13.5% leave to breed with the 13.5's from all the other estuaries to ensure survival of the species. That explains the random directions they take when they head out to sea. That's not to say the estuary fish don't breed in the estuaries, the sea runners probably offer an insurance policy that prevents inbreeding.


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

My undeducated opinion is no.

I catch most of my jewies in an estuary system.

I can safely say I have buckleys of catching a kingy or tuna in the same spot. If kingies and tuna are considered pelagicic I don't think a jewy can be put in the same category.

Interesting topic

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

good point Ken,

The difference for me is the system I fish is much smaller than Sydney harbour (and surrounds) with a much smaller entrance to the sea.

I have caught Jewy's right up the back of this system in quite skinny water surrounded by deep holes.

I'll stick with a NO vote but appreciate & concur with the fish don't stay in their box comment.

Cheers

jeffo


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

In my book ( non science book ) no they are not.... to me pelagics are fish that tend to be very active ie are constantly swimming and chasing food and roaming - jews will hug a hole or eddy or underground feature and hold up there.. its not something you think of as a pelagic doing... they are also to be found up rivers / estuaries - again something you dont really think of pelagics doing..... pelagics your also think of as feeding on schools of fish and squid - I should imagine jewies are opportunistic and not only chase fish but would nail prawns on
the bottom and other such beasties.....

Are Cobia pelagic ???


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

wopfish said:


> Are Cobia pelagic ???


According to the DPI cobes are.

In a jewies guts off the rocks, I most often find decomposed yakkas and slimeys. Unless they're actively feeding, kings have a habit of hugging the drop offs too. A lot of divers say jew sleep during the day, maybe this is why they're seen to be holed up. When they're actively feeding it could be a different story.


----------

